# Working at a dealership.



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi guys. As you may or may not know, I am a self employed mobile smart repairer. I am fed up of the bad weather and various other things, so I have decided to go for a job interview at a car dealership. The pay is excellent and its close to home, and hopefully in a warm environment! Do any of you work / have worked for a dealership doing smart repairs and is it worth going for? Anything to be warey of? 

Much appreciated all!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If it pays your bills better, take it. 

Look after number one first and do as good a job as you can do. Everything else should hopefully fall into place.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Only problem for me would be that you will more than likely work on a bonus scheme rather than a flat rate. If the hours for jobs are decent then it will good but if they are tight and under quoted it's a nightmare. I'd definitely ask about the pay and if it is bonus based ask for typical example of hours for bumper corners etc and see what you think. I'm not a fan of working on a bonus scheme. Dealers usually get a good mix of second hand cars for the forecourt, brand new cars and customer cars.

Sutty.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Yeah Sutty it does state a good OTE so it must be bonus schemed. Having worked at dealership as an auto electrician I am familiar with the stupid times which you can be given to do a job. 
That's the only thing I'm not too keen on. At the minute I'm not the fastest doing a bumper corner. 
What sort of time does it take you guys to do one? I'm more about quality than quality so tend to take my time


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

It all depends on how fussy you are or what money you get for the job.if its a 2001 astra say and the guy wants a tidy up you do just that but if its a new car and is close to 1/4 panel or wing and is a tricky colour then you would need to be more fussy and blend it ? Some scuffs are just that and its sand n prime others are dented or have deep gouges in them so you need to fill em and prime which is longer ? Then its down to wheather or not you use 2k primer or 1k as the latter is quicker but fills less,the 2k fills more but is longer etc etc ...
I imagine at dealers it will be 1k as its quicker and cheaper ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you would need to be fast to earn good bonus 

ive earned great at a good place where they were fair and decent with me , and other places they were not and it was hard to make a go of it

you will also find some places are willing to accept poor quality jobs as long as its done


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks scoobycarl and steveo3002. What you said makes a lot of sense. I went to view a car at this dealership a few months back for a friend and noticed a poor rear quarter repair to a red mini. The salesman was shocked that I noticed the repair ( dry spray on every edge, no orange peel and loads of polish residue ) but admitted it had been done. So I think they must have a fair standard. It wasn't a terrible job but certainly not a job I would be happy with. Which makes me think it's not going to be quite like working for BMW or audi (even though I've heard bad things there too).


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I work for a group of dealerships that outsource their smart repairs but do have a team onsite full time with a state of the art smart bay, I see the guys almost daily, seems they are either snowed under with jobs or very quiet, plenty of corners, mopping, mirror covers and parking sensors for painting. I maybe wrong but I get the impression job satisfaction isn't exactly high.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Plenty of contractors at our place brag about working for Maclaren, but their work is shocking, so I wouldn't decide on a job based on someone else's work as you'll always bump into deadwood. 

Just think of it as "if customers gets one of your cars ,they have pulled a long straw"


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahh sad. A big thing for me when I go for an interview is to see what the staff are like. Turned down a job at jaguar because the lads there looked suicidal. Hopefully this is not the case at said dealership! Thanks for your input buddy


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks sicskate. I always take pride in my work and it astounds me how not everybody has the same mentality


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I turned down a decent job at a peugeot dealership as I thought their expected standards were shocking. 

They would paint half a roof, door or bonnet and just empty a can of spot blend over the edge. 

The issue for me was that they expected the same from me, no thanks.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Im at odds with my gaffer sometimes as i allways aim to do as good a job as possible! Been there 9 years,theres a guy whos been there for about 2 years who is lightning quick but 1ks most jobs misses chips n pinholes not too fussy at masking and can polish a side out in 10-15 mins ! Gaffer loves him as hes just as bad ? Sods law lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If your self employed but have a boss then I assume it's not your company. Why not look at going on your own ? If you take pride in your work then you should pick up work quite easy, you can be selective about when and where you work and go for high end cars.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

I imagine a lot of those guys who are on bonus just have make there hours up and the bosses too so no one ends up giving a **** ! I couldnt work at a place like that,i tell my boss what im gonna do with a repair and altho we clash now n then when an awkward repair or job comes in it goes my way if it has to look good lol


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Working in a bonus environment crushed my passion for the job and I ended up leaving the industry altogether. I was given impossible times for jobs and when the quality enevatibly suffered it was my fault as the boss wanted top quality at a cheap price with quick turnover. You can't have a good job quick and you can't have a quick job good. A typical example is a full wheel refurb would get 3-4 hours. That includes removal & refitting, breaking beads, repairing face and backs, masking, painting etc I was expected to do that twice in a day no matter what state they are in. I couldn't do with the constant corner cutting and chasing my own tail everyday as like most on here I like to do things to the best of my ability 
and do things right. This was at a very reputable bodyshop in the area too!

Sutty.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

To the OP if it would help with the weather issue, I had a paint repair to a car where the operator had a"tent" built onto the roof of his transit enabling him to work in a warm controlled environment - worth a thought?

A friend worked at a couple of main dealers and eventually left to become an AA man......he simply hated knowing that the garage was charging top rates yet the customer did not get a proper job as they all had to hit bonuses to make a living wage.

It is an unfortunate fact that expectations from employers seem to be ever increasing, I have seen massive changes in my working life, and can only say I am pleased I have been able to retire.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We do smart repairs but work from a unit so not mobile. We do alot of work for a main dealer, pricing is the main problem of how much they want to pay. Audi dealer expects the jobs to be of a really good quality, yet the Peugeot dealer couldn't give a shyte what it looked liked, so two different ends of the scale, but id rather have quality over quantity not what my manager wants to hear but as I say to him id rather have pride in my work than not care what it looks like as long as it goes out of the door.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow thanks a lot for the comments guys, it has given me a lot to think about. I guess all I can do is ask what the score is and reality of hitting targets etc. You have all given me a lot to go off, so I really appreciate that. I have quite a lot of work coming my way but as I'm 22 trade insurance and things like that are a problem. So either I spend £5000 on trade cover or £5000 + bills on a unit. I just can't justify that kind of money at the minute. My hope is to try and work for somebody for a few more years, know the runnings of a bodyshop and then try and go on my own. 

They do also mention that ongoing training is available. Has anybody here been on a dealer training course for smart repairs? 
Anyhow, again, thanks for all the honest replies all!


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

And I looked into getting a smart repair tent which I eventually may go down that route one day. I have seen the awning type tents that are fixed onto the transits and that type of thing which look pretty cool also, so will look into that if this job is no good. 
And Sutty I'm sorry to hear that about your job. 
I had the exact same thing when I was a technician at dealerships. The bonus schemes were unrealistic and I was barely making bonus, yet the other guys who cut corners or let bolts loose (on a gearbox bell housing) were getting bonus every month. I also hated having to sting people on the health checks for their car. 
At Land Rover I had to report a certain amount of dangerous work that needed doing to meet the targets. In my first month I reported £22,000 worth of work and sold £21,700 of it. I couldn't sleep at night and had to leave.

It's a shame these things happen but hopefully it has made me take a better career path


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

I got no idea about this line of work but it sounds rather appealing painting bumper corners corners, pin dents and scratches rather than skimming whole cars in filler like I do lol.

What is the money like?


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Haha thanks supernova. It does sound appealing to me. Anything sounds better than driving to a customers house and spraying their bumper on their lovely drive whilst they watch! The pay is listed as £25,000 OTE. No idea what the basic is but I'm hoping it's going to be around £20,000 as that seems to be the going rate at Honda, BMW etc. Maybe I'm dreaming? I work on the doors up town which gives me another £4/5000 a year so it should be survivable


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> At Land Rover I had to report a certain amount of dangerous work that needed doing to meet the targets. In my first month I reported £22,000 worth of work and sold £21,700 of it. I couldn't sleep at night and had to leave.


That is scary but I am certain it's not just Land Rover, my cars wont go near a main dealer unless there is no alternative and I specify just the work that I want doing and agree a price. You clearly have morals that the dealers just dont comprehend, I applaud your honesty......


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> That is scary but I am certain it's not just Land Rover, my cars wont go near a main dealer unless there is no alternative and I specify just the work that I want doing and agree a price. You clearly have morals that the dealers just dont comprehend, I applaud your honesty......


Thanks mate. Peugeot was the same. I was told to charge an elderly customer for a job which was covered by warranty, because we needed to charge more so the manager could hit her bonus. When the customer came in I refused to deal with him and the other guy charged him instead. I received my redundancy notice the next week. 
I will always avoid working at manufacturer dealerships and only ever work for family run places for this reason


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

asasprey said:


> Thanks mate. Peugeot was the same. I was told to charge an elderly customer for a job which was covered by warranty, because we needed to charge more so the manager could hit her bonus. When the customer came in I refused to deal with him and the other guy charged him instead. I received my redundancy notice the next week.
> I will always avoid working at manufacturer dealerships and only ever work for family run places for this reason


Good on you mate. Good to hear there are still some honest people about. Shame there aren't more like you!

Sutty.


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)

asasprey said:


> Thanks mate. Peugeot was the same. I was told to charge an elderly customer for a job which was covered by warranty, because we needed to charge more so the manager could hit her bonus. When the customer came in I refused to deal with him and the other guy charged him instead. I received my redundancy notice the next week.
> 
> I will always avoid working at manufacturer dealerships and only ever work for family run places for this reason


Exactly how it should be, too many people just being selfish.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

asasprey said:


> Thanks mate. Peugeot was the same. I was told to charge an elderly customer for a job which was covered by warranty, because we needed to charge more so the manager could hit her bonus. When the customer came in I refused to deal with him and the other guy charged him instead. I received my redundancy notice the next week.
> I will always avoid working at manufacturer dealerships and only ever work for family run places for this reason


Should have blown the feckin whistle on the bar stewards mate !


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Scoobycarl said:


> Should have blown the feckin whistle on the bar stewards mate !


Although the industry is huge, it is also a small world with a very active grapevine, sadly such an act may make future opportunities difficult.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

True, I've worked with alot of people who know alot of people I've worked with previously. 

Sutty.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! As you know the motor trade is a very small world and everybody knows everybody. So for the sake of a good reference I chose not to go down that path, although it would of been very satisfying indeed. I got another call about another interview today so will go to them both and let you guys know what info they give me. Thanks for all your input and kind words all!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

S63 said:


> Although the industry is huge, it is also a small world with a very active grapevine, sadly such an act may make future opportunities difficult.


From all accounts he wouldn't want another opportunity like that again mate !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

m500dpp said:


> That is scary but I am certain it's not just Land Rover, my cars wont go near a main dealer unless there is no alternative and I specify just the work that I want doing and agree a price. You clearly have morals that the dealers just dont comprehend, I applaud your honesty......


There is a local company who run service/mot/tyre/exhaust centres in various parts of the country and because i didnt want to spend the money with Skoda for a service(250 +) , i took it to them. They did the service and said i needed new rear discs and pads and new front pads and they could do the work at the cheapest price around........wait for it..........£331!!!
Bought the bits and went to a local mechanic and got the whole lot for £180. The motor industry is full of crooks and has been for a long time. I have other stories i could tell about my brief time in the trade but you never know who might be a member on here.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I have to agree. Main dealers will often rip you off for work that doesn't need doing, but I have had issues with small local garages too. Most recent examples - my local Nissan dealer wanted £80 for a new key (rubber was perished) and another £30 for reprogramming it to the car , even though I told them it didn't need reprogramming. Got it done for £18 by a guy on eBay. Don't get me started on Evans Halshaw, which is where I bought the car from.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Family member was quoted over £500 for new pads and discs to be put on by vauxhall. Baught parts herself and i fitted. It cost £125


----------

